# I've been doing it wrong my entire life



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

hdavis said:


> That happened to me once:whistling


The pipe at my electrical supplier has segmented lines on it, just keep it lined up and you're good. I must have crooked eyes because with the home depot pipe I can't keep a 4 point saddle straight to save my life. :laughing:



wazez said:


> Are there any good videos you would recommend to give me a the basics?


I don't know of any off hand, just punch it into google. Practice is everything, I'm a little out of the bending game now...and a guy like RS has probably bent 10,000,000x more pipe than myself and could run circles around me.

The guy who taught me was really fast, I'd be measuring and marking and he would eye-ball bend most pieces.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> ....I don't know of any off hand, just punch it into google. Practice is everything...


EMT is cheap and easy to practice with, but planning/layout and measuring take some more time. There's a fair amount of code relating to conduit, and it would be easy to get it wrong the first few times. Hire a licensed electrician at the very least to check out your work before the inspection, if you can find one who's interested in that thankless task.


----------



## billgl (Dec 3, 2013)

Damn Lowes, you're misleading everyone. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> A carpenter could do a better job.
> 
> And who bends a box kick on the ground?


:laughing::laughing:

WOW!


I would love to see him trying to get that in the box connector...:blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Awwww.. c'mon guys! Give 'em a break. :laughing:

They are just trying to sell benders and pipe to people who otherwise wouldn't buy it. They don't actually think that someone will be able to do it as a result of watching that video. They just want to make people THINK that they can do it as a result of watching that video.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> In Chicago, a DYI'er/homeowner cannot do permitted electrical work. The only one who can obtain an electrical permit in Chicago is an electrician licensed by the City of Chicago.
> 
> Tom


As it should be.
Can't really blame them for being strict, can you?
They're just trying to prevent a repeat of history. In a more modern way, of course.

Although, I can only imagine the number of jobs performed under the radar, because of it.

D.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

tedanderson said:


> Awwww.. c'mon guys! Give 'em a break. :laughing:
> 
> They are just trying to sell benders and pipe to people who otherwise wouldn't buy it. They don't actually think that someone will be able to do it as a result of watching that video. They just want to make people THINK that they can do it as a result of watching that video.


How the he11 are they going to sell benders when they know the staff can make such perfect friggin' offsets? Don't bother buying a bender, just ask the flunkie in aisle 36 to pull a bender off the rack and produce a work of art for you!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

So one of you guys needs to make a video of the correct way, so I can compare and see what's wrong here.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> So one of you guys needs to make a video of the correct way, so I can compare and see what's wrong here.


Here's one I did a couple years ago when someone claimed it takes at least THREE MINUTES to make a box offset. Said NO WAY could I do one in 30 seconds......... It was IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Here's one I did a couple years ago when someone claimed it takes at least THREE MINUTES to make a box offset. Said NO WAY could I do one in 30 seconds......... It was IMPOSSIBLE.



Grumpy!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Grumpy!:laughing::laughing:


At least I'm not Dopey!!!! :whistling


----------



## bartstop (Dec 9, 2013)

C'mon Lowes. Find an electrician that knows how to bend conduit to make that video. This guy has absolutely no idea what he's doing.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

wazez said:


> Are there any good videos you would recommend to give me a the basics?


----------

